# Mobility Radeon 5000 status?



## Yurii (Jun 17, 2022)

Guys need your help, I'm buying a laptop with GPU based on Mobility Radeon 5000, it says in the table with the driver that it is not supported, but how did I understand this https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/radeon-hd-6320-with-x-org-under-freebsd.72791 /) can be a solution to the problem, I won't screw up if I still buy it?


----------



## tuxador (Jun 17, 2022)

Theoretically it's supported by Linux kernel 5.10 and above, so it's compatible with Freebsd 13.1


----------

